# Colchester Matrix clutch.



## Gwil (Dec 31, 2017)

Anyone know how to adjust it? Nothing in my manual. The Lathes.uk site says adjustment is 'easy' but doesn't expand on that.
Mine seems permanently engaged.

I've just acquired this lathe suitably cheaply for my impecunious retired status! I'm about to add a VFD, so I could I suppose live with the clutch being inoperative, but it would feel like I'd backed out of a challenge.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 31, 2017)

There must be a way to adjust it. I've never seen a clutch that was  permanently engaged. Usually they are pinned or a ball and indent. A picture of the clutch would help here.

 "Billy G"


----------



## magicniner (Dec 31, 2017)

Any Clues here -

http://oldnailsandswarf.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/matrix-clutch-on-colchester-chipmaster.html

?

Interesting system with internal tapers, rollers and plates!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 31, 2017)

Great find -- it tells you how to adjust the clutch.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Gwil (Jan 1, 2018)

That really is a great link- thanks. It looks like a beautifully engineered assembly. I'll try the adjustments when my VFD arrives and I get everything wired up. I'll report back. The clutch was apparently a very expensive addition, and usually only fitted on DC and single phase powered lathes.

Why it's on mine I have no idea, but after 45+ years I imagine my motor might not be the original.


----------

